# Happy chickens



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

One of my favorite things about having chickens is listening to them brag about the egg they just laid! Every day they are so excited about the eggs. The first time we heard it I went outside because I thought something was in the coop!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens are great at stress relief ... They just want to make you smile ...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

So true. I teach junior high (eeeekkk) so by the time I get home I need a stress reliever. I go outside and yell TREATS and they come running. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah. I love that when they see me they all run over like - its you! Horray! Like my dogs. My cats, not so much. My parrot generally curses at me. Lol.


----------



## Wazza (Aug 19, 2012)

I am still coming to terms with all their vocalisations, all meaning different things. When I can't find them I yell "Chook chook chook" and they all come running from different directions. They have learnt to get out the way when I say "Lookout!"


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the chirp chirp chirp my rooster does for the ladies when I throw treats down.


----------

